# Doctor Visit (joke)



## dmmj (May 30, 2011)

A brunette woman walks into the doctor's office and tells her doctor " my whole body hurts". She then proceeds to touch her elbow and screams in pain, then she touches her shoulder and screams in pain, and finally she touches her leg and screams in pain. The doctor looks at her and says " you must be a blonde" She says " how did you know?" The doctor says " because your finger is broken"


----------



## dmarcus (May 30, 2011)

Another good one....


----------



## DeanS (May 30, 2011)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Bubba30 (May 30, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2011)

LOL I have to admit that it is very funny


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

I love your jokes David. Please keep them coming.


----------

